# systemd - never finishes boot, not starting gettys

## fantasma13

Hi,

I have a very strange problem, at least to me. This is a new install using ~amd64/systemd/gdm/GNOME 3. At first glance, everything works fine, except I don't have any virtual terminals. At a closer look to why this is so, I found out that systemd never switches to multi-user target. 

When hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1, I see the following message: 

```
Hold until boot process finishes up
```

The corresponding line in the log:

```
  plymouth-quit-wait.service                                                                   loaded activating start     start Hold until boot process finishes up
```

```
# systemctl list-units --type target

UNIT                   LOAD   ACTIVE   SUB    JOB   DESCRIPTION

basic.target           loaded active   active       Basic System

bluetooth.target       loaded active   active       Bluetooth

getty.target           loaded inactive dead   start Login Prompts

graphical.target       loaded inactive dead   start Graphical Interface

local-fs-pre.target    loaded active   active       Local File Systems (Pre)

local-fs.target        loaded active   active       Local File Systems

multi-user.target      loaded inactive dead   start Multi-User System

network-online.target  loaded active   active       Network is Online

network.target         loaded active   active       Network

nfs-client.target      loaded active   active       NFS client services

nss-user-lookup.target loaded active   active       User and Group Name Lookups

paths.target           loaded active   active       Paths

remote-fs-pre.target   loaded active   active       Remote File Systems (Pre)

remote-fs.target       loaded active   active       Remote File Systems

rpcbind.target         loaded active   active       RPC Port Mapper

slices.target          loaded active   active       Slices

sockets.target         loaded active   active       Sockets

sound.target           loaded active   active       Sound Card

swap.target            loaded active   active       Swap

sysinit.target         loaded active   active       System Initialization

time-sync.target       loaded active   active       System Time Synchronized

timers.target          loaded active   active       Timers

LOAD   = Reflects whether the unit definition was properly loaded.

ACTIVE = The high-level unit activation state, i.e. generalization of SUB.

SUB    = The low-level unit activation state, values depend on unit type.

JOB    = Pending job for the unit.

22 loaded units listed. Pass --all to see loaded but inactive units, too.

To show all installed unit files use 'systemctl list-unit-files'.

```

The funny thing is, although I'm not in graphical runlevel / target, I get a fully operational gdm and can work using X. What's going on here?

----------

## fantasma13

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.2.20 (python 2.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.2, glibc-2.20-r2, 4.0.4-gentoo-surfacepro3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.0.4-gentoo-surfacepro3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4300U_CPU_@_1.90GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8078824 total,   3282516 free

KiB Swap:    8291324 total,   8291324 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 24 May 2015 15:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25 p1.1) 2.25

ccache version 3.2.2 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.2.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.16.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.0::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core-avx2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds egl emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 hidpi hpcups iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg latex lcms libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp openrc openvpn pam pango pcre pdf plymouth png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline samba scanner sdl session snmp spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wayland wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en pt es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

systemctl list-units:

```

UNIT                                                                                         LOAD   ACTIVE     SUB       JOB   DESCRIPTION

  proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount                                                            loaded active     waiting         Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:02.0-drm-card0-card0\x2deDP\x2d1-intel_backlight.device       loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/drm/card0/card0-eDP-1/intel_backlight

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d1-1\x2d1.2-1\x2d1.2:1.0-net-enp0s20u1u2.device loaded active     plugged         AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d6-1\x2d6:1.0-bluetooth-hci0-rfkill1.device     loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/rfkill1

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:14.0-usb1-1\x2d6-1\x2d6:1.0-bluetooth-hci0.device             loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/bluetooth/hci0

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1b.0-sound-card1.device                                       loaded active     plugged         8 Series HD Audio Controller

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1c.0-0000:01:00.0-ieee80211-phy0-rfkill0.device               loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1c.0-0000:01:00.0-net-wlp1s0.device                           loaded active     plugged         88W8897 [AVASTAR] 802.11ac Wireless

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda1.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A Windows_RE_tools

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda2.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A SYSTEM

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda3.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A Microsoft\x20reserved\x20partition

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda4.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A Windows

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda5.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A Recovery_image

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda6.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A 6

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda7.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A 7

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda-sda8.device     loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A 8

  sys-devices-pci0000:00-0000:00:1f.2-ata1-host0-target0:0:0-0:0:0:0-block-sda.device          loaded active     plugged         HFS256G3AMNB-2200A

  sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS0.device                                             loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS0

  sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS1.device                                             loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS1

  sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS2.device                                             loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS2

  sys-devices-platform-serial8250-tty-ttyS3.device                                             loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/platform/serial8250/tty/ttyS3

  sys-devices-virtual-net-sit0.device                                                          loaded active     plugged         /sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0

  sys-module-fuse.device                                                                       loaded active     plugged         /sys/module/fuse

  sys-subsystem-bluetooth-devices-hci0.device                                                  loaded active     plugged         /sys/subsystem/bluetooth/devices/hci0

  sys-subsystem-net-devices-enp0s20u1u2.device                                                 loaded active     plugged         AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet

  sys-subsystem-net-devices-sit0.device                                                        loaded active     plugged         /sys/subsystem/net/devices/sit0

  sys-subsystem-net-devices-wlp1s0.device                                                      loaded active     plugged         88W8897 [AVASTAR] 802.11ac Wireless

  sys-subsystem-rfkill-devices-rfkill0.device                                                  loaded active     plugged         /sys/subsystem/rfkill/devices/rfkill0

  sys-subsystem-rfkill-devices-rfkill1.device                                                  loaded active     plugged         /sys/subsystem/rfkill/devices/rfkill1

  -.mount                                                                                      loaded active     mounted         /

  boot-efi.mount                                                                               loaded active     mounted         /boot/efi

  dev-hugepages.mount                                                                          loaded active     mounted         Huge Pages File System

  dev-mqueue.mount                                                                             loaded active     mounted         POSIX Message Queue File System

  mnt-ubuntu.mount                                                                             loaded active     mounted         /mnt/ubuntu

  run-user-1116.mount                                                                          loaded active     mounted         /run/user/1116

  run-user-116.mount                                                                           loaded active     mounted         /run/user/116

  sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount                                                                loaded active     mounted         FUSE Control File System

  sys-kernel-debug.mount                                                                       loaded active     mounted         Debug File System

  tmp.mount                                                                                    loaded active     mounted         Temporary Directory

  windows.mount                                                                                loaded active     mounted         /windows

  cups.path                                                                                    loaded active     waiting         CUPS Scheduler

  systemd-ask-password-plymouth.path                                                           loaded active     waiting         Forward Password Requests to Plymouth Directory Watch

  systemd-ask-password-wall.path                                                               loaded active     waiting         Forward Password Requests to Wall Directory Watch

  session-1.scope                                                                              loaded active     running         Session 1 of user me

  session-c1.scope                                                                             loaded active     abandoned       Session c1 of user gdm

  accounts-daemon.service                                                                      loaded active     running         Accounts Service

  acpid.service                                                                                loaded active     running         ACPI event daemon

  bluetooth.service                                                                            loaded active     running         Bluetooth service

  colord.service                                                                               loaded active     running         Manage, Install and Generate Color Profiles

  console-getty.service                                                                        loaded inactive   dead      start Console Getty

  console-shell.service                                                                        loaded inactive   dead      start Console Shell

  cronie.service                                                                               loaded active     running         Command Scheduler

  cups.service                                                                                 loaded active     running         CUPS Scheduler

  dbus.service                                                                                 loaded active     running         D-Bus System Message Bus

  debug-shell.service                                                                          loaded active     running         Early root shell on /dev/tty9 FOR DEBUGGING ONLY

● fancontrol.service                                                                           loaded failed     failed          Fan control daemon

  gdm.service                                                                                  loaded active     running         GNOME Display Manager

  getty@tty1.service                                                                           loaded inactive   dead      start Getty on tty1

  getty@tty2.service                                                                           loaded inactive   dead      start Getty on tty2

  getty@tty3.service                                                                           loaded inactive   dead      start Getty on tty3

  getty@tty4.service                                                                           loaded inactive   dead      start Getty on tty4

  getty@tty5.service                                                                           loaded inactive   dead      start Getty on tty5

  getty@tty6.service                                                                           loaded inactive   dead      start Getty on tty6

  gpm.service                                                                                  loaded active     running         Console Mouse manager

  kmod-static-nodes.service                                                                    loaded active     exited          Create list of required static device nodes for the current kernel

  laptop-mode.service                                                                          loaded active     exited          Laptop Mode Tools

● lm_sensors.service                                                                           loaded failed     failed          Initialize hardware monitoring sensors

  NetworkManager.service                                                                       loaded active     running         Network Manager

  plymouth-quit-wait.service                                                                   loaded activating start     start Hold until boot process finishes up

  plymouth-start.service                                                                       loaded active     running         Show Plymouth Boot Screen

  polkit.service                                                                               loaded active     running         Authorization Manager

  rpcbind.service                                                                              loaded active     running         RPC Bind

  sshd.service                                                                                 loaded active     running         OpenSSH server daemon

  syslog-ng.service                                                                            loaded active     running         System Logger Daemon

  systemd-backlight@backlight:intel_backlight.service                                          loaded active     exited          Load/Save Screen Backlight Brightness of backlight:intel_backlight

  systemd-fsck-root.service                                                                    loaded active     exited          File System Check on Root Device

  systemd-fsck@dev-sda8.service                                                                loaded active     exited          File System Check on /dev/sda8

  systemd-journal-flush.service                                                                loaded active     exited          Flush Journal to Persistent Storage

  systemd-journald.service                                                                     loaded active     running         Journal Service

  systemd-logind.service                                                                       loaded active     running         Login Service

  systemd-modules-load.service                                                                 loaded active     exited          Load Kernel Modules

  systemd-random-seed.service                                                                  loaded active     exited          Load/Save Random Seed

  systemd-remount-fs.service                                                                   loaded active     exited          Remount Root and Kernel File Systems

  systemd-rfkill@rfkill0.service                                                               loaded active     exited          Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status of rfkill0

  systemd-rfkill@rfkill1.service                                                               loaded active     exited          Load/Save RF Kill Switch Status of rfkill1

  systemd-sysctl.service                                                                       loaded active     exited          Apply Kernel Variables

  systemd-timesyncd.service                                                                    loaded active     running         Network Time Synchronization

  systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service                                                           loaded active     exited          Create Static Device Nodes in /dev

  systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service                                                               loaded active     exited          Create Volatile Files and Directories

  systemd-udev-trigger.service                                                                 loaded active     exited          udev Coldplug all Devices

  systemd-udevd.service                                                                        loaded active     running         udev Kernel Device Manager

  systemd-update-utmp.service                                                                  loaded active     exited          Update UTMP about System Boot/Shutdown

  systemd-user-sessions.service                                                                loaded active     exited          Permit User Sessions

  systemd-vconsole-setup.service                                                               loaded active     exited          Setup Virtual Console

  udisks2.service                                                                              loaded active     running         Disk Manager

  upower.service                                                                               loaded active     running         Daemon for power management

  user@1116.service                                                                            loaded active     running         User Manager for UID 1116

  user@116.service                                                                             loaded active     running         User Manager for UID 116

  wpa_supplicant.service                                                                       loaded active     running         WPA supplicant

  -.slice                                                                                      loaded active     active          Root Slice

  system-getty.slice                                                                           loaded active     active          system-getty.slice

  system-systemd\x2dbacklight.slice                                                            loaded active     active          system-systemd\x2dbacklight.slice

  system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice                                                                 loaded active     active          system-systemd\x2dfsck.slice

  system-systemd\x2drfkill.slice                                                               loaded active     active          system-systemd\x2drfkill.slice

  system.slice                                                                                 loaded active     active          System Slice

  user-1116.slice                                                                              loaded active     active          user-1116.slice

  user-116.slice                                                                               loaded active     active          user-116.slice

  user.slice                                                                                   loaded active     active          User and Session Slice

  acpid.socket                                                                                 loaded active     running         ACPID Listen Socket

  cups.socket                                                                                  loaded active     running         CUPS Scheduler

  dbus.socket                                                                                  loaded active     running         D-Bus System Message Bus Socket

  systemd-initctl.socket                                                                       loaded active     listening       /dev/initctl Compatibility Named Pipe

  systemd-journald-audit.socket                                                                loaded active     running         Journal Audit Socket

  systemd-journald-dev-log.socket                                                              loaded active     running         Journal Socket (/dev/log)

  systemd-journald.socket                                                                      loaded active     running         Journal Socket

  systemd-networkd.socket                                                                      loaded active     listening       networkd rtnetlink socket

  systemd-shutdownd.socket                                                                     loaded active     listening       Delayed Shutdown Socket

  systemd-udevd-control.socket                                                                 loaded active     running         udev Control Socket

  systemd-udevd-kernel.socket                                                                  loaded active     running         udev Kernel Socket

  dev-sda7.swap                                                                                loaded active     active          /dev/sda7

  basic.target                                                                                 loaded active     active          Basic System

  bluetooth.target                                                                             loaded active     active          Bluetooth

  getty.target                                                                                 loaded inactive   dead      start Login Prompts

  graphical.target                                                                             loaded inactive   dead      start Graphical Interface

  local-fs-pre.target                                                                          loaded active     active          Local File Systems (Pre)

  local-fs.target                                                                              loaded active     active          Local File Systems

  multi-user.target                                                                            loaded inactive   dead      start Multi-User System

  network-online.target                                                                        loaded active     active          Network is Online

  network.target                                                                               loaded active     active          Network

  nfs-client.target                                                                            loaded active     active          NFS client services

  nss-user-lookup.target                                                                       loaded active     active          User and Group Name Lookups

  paths.target                                                                                 loaded active     active          Paths

  remote-fs-pre.target                                                                         loaded active     active          Remote File Systems (Pre)

  remote-fs.target                                                                             loaded active     active          Remote File Systems

  rpcbind.target                                                                               loaded active     active          RPC Port Mapper

  slices.target                                                                                loaded active     active          Slices

  sockets.target                                                                               loaded active     active          Sockets

  sound.target                                                                                 loaded active     active          Sound Card

  swap.target                                                                                  loaded active     active          Swap

  sysinit.target                                                                               loaded active     active          System Initialization

  time-sync.target                                                                             loaded active     active          System Time Synchronized

  timers.target                                                                                loaded active     active          Timers

  systemd-tmpfiles-clean.timer                                                                 loaded active     waiting         Daily Cleanup of Temporary Directories

LOAD   = Reflects whether the unit definition was properly loaded.

ACTIVE = The high-level unit activation state, i.e. generalization of SUB.

SUB    = The low-level unit activation state, values depend on unit type.

JOB    = Pending job for the unit.

143 loaded units listed. Pass --all to see loaded but inactive units, too.

T
```

----------

## fantasma13

journalctl -xb

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5gp8le3vavge4l/journalctl.log?dl=0

----------

